# How to remove the front rotor on 2002 nissan maxima SE



## anthony_113 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey all,

Just a simple question. the brake pads are quite a simple job to replace. I am having a hard time with the front rotors though. Any help and info would be greatly appreciated Thanks.......


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You have to remove 2 19mm blots that hold the caliper mounting bracket on. Then it should come right off unless it is rusted on, then you'll just need a rubber mallet.


----------



## anthony_113 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. I had everything off but the rotors on both sides were rusted so tight i actually was second guesing myself. rubber mallet, then hammer with a piece of wood and finally 3lb. sledge and few minutes later they were off!!! too funny


----------

